# Single Point Thread + 4 Jaw Chuck Centering



## cascao (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 29, 2016)

Can this really be?????  LOL Only one chuck key, set "0" in less than 1 minute. Kudos to that man and I won't even get into the threading part. I'd hire him in a heartbeat.  Thank-you, Thank-you, Thank-you, for posting that video.

 "Billy G"


----------



## cascao (Mar 29, 2016)

I acelerated the video. I do this in twice or more time. Sory
The idea is make the video less boring.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 29, 2016)

Even that's fast. Kudos again to you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## cascao (Mar 29, 2016)

I do it always at same way.
Always highest spot near me.
Always go half indicated runout once a time.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Mar 30, 2016)

cascao said:


> I do it always at same way.
> Always highest spot near me.
> Always go half indicated runout once a time.



That's the way I was taught to dial in a 4-jaw.  Somehow I never follow that rule.


----------



## cascao (Nov 13, 2017)

Someone here sugested me to use two keys...good advice. Should had tryed before


----------

